# Hormonal and Molecular Responses to Exercise Differ by Age



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Hormonal and Molecular Responses to Exercise Differ by Age Source: Wolters Kluwer Health: Lippincott Williams & Wilkins Findings Lend New Insights into the Effects of Aging on Muscle, Reports The Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research Newswise – Differences in muscle responses to exercise in older versus younger men reflect differences on the hormonal, molecular, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

